# Vibration from under the touareg



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

I don't know if this was already asked before, but here goes....
I was driving on 17 North on my home, at 55mph all of sudden there was vibration from below the center console (driver/passenger center arm rest). It sounded more like "thud-thud-thud" and it goes away if the speed is at 20 mph. I stopped at a gas station and looked what might cause it.
Is there anybody out there that encountered the same problem? Transfercase? Stepper motor? I wish I knew....it's a sad day, I really love our touareg and it is just a shame to have him "literally" crawl back to jersey city.
Help please.....


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Vibration from under the touareg (kpg111)*

What about the fabled center bearing on the driveshaft? Possibly someone that has experienced this failure can weigh in.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Vibration from under the touareg (Jxander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jxander* »_What about the fabled center bearing on the driveshaft? Possibly someone that has experienced this failure can weigh in.

Yep, main drive shaft bearing. You'll need a new driveshaft. About $1,200 installed.
Been there, done that.


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Vibration from under the touareg (bravocharlie)*

yup, it's the driveshaft bearing. went under the car and it's the bearing and the rubber bushing or whatever you call it...are the main cause of the vibration.
Thanks to everyone who chimed in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wjpeace (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Vibration from under the touareg (kpg111)*

Sorry, classic drive shaft failure.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

let us know how much it cost for total repair.


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *225TTRoadster* »_let us know how much it cost for total repair. 

The dealer gave me an estimate for $2000 (parts and labor). Still doing some research, a couple of touareg owners over in clubtouareg used the Cardan955 drive shaft from Suncoast with great success and some of them used the driveshafts from Indianapolis Axles. Both have good products and most especially at a fraction of the cost from the dealer.
Any thoughts before I go for it?


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

how many miles are on yours?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (kpg111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpg111* »_
The dealer gave me an estimate for $2000 (parts and labor). Still doing some research, a couple of touareg owners over in clubtouareg used the Cardan955 drive shaft from Suncoast with great success and some of them used the driveshafts from Indianapolis Axles. Both have good products and most especially at a fraction of the cost from the dealer.
Any thoughts before I go for it?

That's too much. I just had this done at a dealer in CT while on the road. the total was $1,200 +/-.


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
That's too much. I just had this done at a dealer in CT while on the road. the total was $1,200 +/-.

wow, a big price difference.


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *225TTRoadster* »_how many miles are on yours?

57K......


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: (kpg111)*

I need your opinions on this, I called Suncoast and asked if the Cardan955 axle will work with the touareg, they said no. I know this will work, I just need to confirm with you that:
1. you didn't do any modification to install this right?
2. can it be done by a DIY?
3. this will "hold" in terms of durability?
I have also confirmed with Indianapolis Axles and they also have a remanufactured drive shaft ready to be delivered. This truly answers my quest to find a better alternative other than going to a dealer and being charged an outrageous amount for this.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (kpg111)*

http://forums.pelicanparts.com....html


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_http://forums.pelicanparts.com....html

I like this idea


----------



## raverhaze69 (Apr 17, 2006)

welcome to the world of drive shaft failures in tregs...mine went at about 90K...
fortunately for me this repair cost me a total of $100...the rest was covered by fidelity...thank god for extended warranties...lmao


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: (raverhaze69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raverhaze69* »_welcome to the world of drive shaft failures in tregs...mine went at about 90K...
fortunately for me this repair cost me a total of $100...the rest was covered by fidelity...thank god for extended warranties...lmao

good for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raverhaze69 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (kpg111)*

if you got air suspension get your suspension leveling sensors checked out also...they seem to be problematic in the tregs as well...from what i've researched...


----------

